# Can dependent go to australia before the primary applicant?



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,

Need help! My husband has been granted 176 Visa on 30th May 2012 (Victoria - Melbourne). I have been allocated dependent visa. Now my question is - Can I travel to australia before my husband? Is that permitted? My husband has issues with his current organization and he will not be able to travel for the next 3 months. I am readily available to travel and wanted to check if I can travel before my husband and set things up there in Australia.

Please help in answering the above question.

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Most dependents can. Sometimes there is a condition that the main applicant must enter first but if that was the case it would be quite clear in your grant letter and on the visa label.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

_shel said:


> Most dependents can. Sometimes there is a condition that the main applicant must enter first but if that was the case it would be quite clear in your grant letter and on the visa label.


Thanks Shel. I don't find anything of that sort in our grant letter.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Any other responses are highly appreciated? We not see anything in the Visa Grant Letter. Below is what has been mentioned in Visa Grant letter:

*Visa conditions*
The visa you have been granted has no conditions.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Any other responses are highly appreciated? We not see anything in the Visa Grant Letter. Below is what has been mentioned in Visa Grant letter:
> 
> Visa conditions
> The visa you have been granted has no conditions.


Visa is a permission granted to enter a country. Your spouse has a visa, you have a visa. Whosoever can enter first.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Everyone, thank you very much for the responses. We have reached out to DIAC Case Offer and they confirmed that it does not matter who enters Australia first as long one enters before the first entry date.

Thanks again.

ANZSCO: 263111 | ACS: 19/09/11 | ACS +ve: 07/10/11 | IELTS: 05/03/12 L:8.5 R:9.0 W:8.0 S:7.0 O:8.0| VIC SS Applied: 12/03/12 | VIC SS +ve: 10/05/12 | 176 Applied: 14/05/12 | CO Assigned: 24/05/2012 | Medicals: 29/05/2012 | PCC: 29/05/2012 | Grant: 30/05/2012


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Everyone, thank you very much for the responses. We have reached out to DIAC Case Offer and they confirmed that it does not matter who enters Australia first *as long one enters before the first entry date.*


One question, does it means that if just one, for example, my wife, who is the second applicant, go to Australia before the first entry, she will validate our both visas?

Regards,


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

saback said:


> One question, does it means that if just one, for example, my wife, who is the second applicant, go to Australia before the first entry, she will validate our both visas?
> 
> Regards,


A person can only validate his or her own visa. And yes, a valid visa holder can go to australia anytime.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all, 
Does this hold good for subclass 175 visa as well?
We have been granted 175 and my wife is the primary applicant.
From what I read, I can travel before her, right?
-s4samps


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

s4samps said:


> Hi all,
> Does this hold good for subclass 175 visa as well?
> We have been granted 175 and my wife is the primary applicant.
> From what I read, I can travel before her, right?
> -s4samps


Hello s4samps,

Yes, you should be able to travel before your wife. Just make sure that there are no conditions mentioned in your Visa Grant letter as well as on Visa label. Additionally, you may want to reach out your Case Officer via email and get a confirmation.

Cheers

ANZSCO: 263111 | ACS: 19/09/11 | ACS +ve: 07/10/11 | IELTS: 05/03/12 L:8.5 R:9.0 W:8.0 S:7.0 O:8.0| VIC SS Applied: 12/03/12 | VIC SS +ve: 10/05/12 | 176 Applied: 14/05/12 | CO Assigned: 24/05/2012 | Medicals: 29/05/2012 | PCC: 29/05/2012 | Grant: 30/05/2012


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

I am glad you got your reply but for more satisfaction i want to share my friend's experience.
His son made his validation trip in januray 2012 because he got admission in queensland university.  kid didnt faced any issue while entering the country. And my friend will validate his visa in July 2012


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hello s4samps,
> 
> Yes, you should be able to travel before your wife. Just make sure that there are no conditions mentioned in your Visa Grant letter as well as on Visa label. Additionally, you may want to reach out your Case Officer via email and get a confirmation.
> 
> ...


Just checked and cross checked a few times.
I do not see a 8502 or any condition on either the Visa or the Grant letter.
I just see a CONDITIONS MIG.REGS.SCHED.8
Nothing else. 

-s4samps


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

That is well, I dont know why we have this condition but it wont affect our plans anyway. Good luck!


----------

